# Can chihuahuas get colds?



## martini0904 (Oct 14, 2008)

Everyone in my house seems to be getting sick with a sever cold. Even my poor little chi baby seems to be under the wather. She is coughing and reverse sneezing ( for those who don't know what that is, here are two links: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UyB....com/dogs/reverse-sneezing-in-dogs/page1.aspx
http://www.paw-rescue.org/PAW/PETTIPS/DogTip_ReverseSneezing.html)
Also, she is sneezing a ton, especially at night. She is running around and playing normally, and acting otherwise okay, but the coughing and sneezing, while it must irritate her, is driving me bonkers! She sneezes under the covers in the middle of the night, which is gross, to say the least.
I would normally take her to the vet at the smallest sign of something being wrong (I get made fun of by family as, literally, the one who takes her dogs to the vet any time they sneeze.) but I just had to rush my other dog into the vet on Monday for x-rays for a possible bowel obstruction after the braniac ate a leather belt. He is okay, thank goodness, everything was passing through according to the x-rays. So now I am completely strapped for cash and cannot go running to the vet again. Just to get the other dog to the vet, my boyfriend had to take out an advance on his paycheck through the bank. We didn't have any money for that, but we couldn't just wait and worry and not take the dog in. He needed to be seen, so we did what we had to do. We cannot take out another paycheck advance until next week though, and my CareCredit is maxed out from my big foreign-object eating dog's surgery last year.
So, heres my question(s). Can chi's get the same colds as humans? How can I make her feel better? I feel so bad for her! Is there anything I can do or give to her? Please help make my baby girl feel better!


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

Dogs get a variety of respiratory infections, including viruses that resemble the common cold that humans get. They don’t get the same virus as humans, though.

Dog cold symptom may include coughing, sneezing, runny nose, and runny eyes. These are symptoms of many respiratory illnesses dogs can get, including:

Parainfluenza: This is a highly contagious respiratory illness, characterized by chronic coughing and sneezing.

Adenovirus type-2: This virus causes cold-like symptoms and can also cause kennel cough.

Pneumonia: If untreated, colds and other viruses and respiratory infections may develop into pneumonia. Pneumonia is an inflammation of the lungs, characterized by coughing and difficulty breathing. Pneumonia is very serious and easily detected from just plain kennel cough. Meds used for kennel cough that will get rid of it will not get rid of Pneumonia. Usually Pneumonia has to run its course just as Kennel Cough but can be harder on a puppy than adult dog. I have found that 20 min in a steamed up small enclosed room twice a day everyday until chest seems clear helps alot.

Distemper: With this illness, cold symptoms are often accompanied by gastro-intestinal symptoms. Dogs should be vaccinated against distemper, since it is a severe illness and has a high mortality rate.

These types of infections usually run their course in 10 to 14 days

If you dog stops eating or if any coughing prevents sleep (for yourself or your dog), then visit a veterinarian. 

If your dog seems really lethargic and not eating feel his or her nose and if it is dry and warm then a fever is most likely present. If wet then no fever is present.


----------



## martini0904 (Oct 14, 2008)

She is still eating all of her food, still going potty and still cuddling with me like normal. It is just the sneezing and coughing that has me worried. I feel so bad for her. She doesn't have a runny nose or any dishcharge from her eyes, and the coughing and sneezing are the only symptoms I notice. So I am not too worried at this point and hopefully whatever it is will run its course.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

After I gave Peek a bath the other day he sneezed all day long. It seems everytime I bath him he goes on a sneezing spell for a day. No coughing though. 
I'd see how your girl does in the next few days. If it does get worse though, she may need antibiotics to clear it up. Let us know how she does. Rochelle.


----------



## joanne22 (Dec 31, 2008)

lexi has a cough at the moment and is on antibiotics for the 2nd week not much change but the vet advised us to get some baby benylin cough medecine from the pharmacy and its worked a treat really soothes her throat


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Jack and Ollie went through this, lots of sneezing and runny noses - got antibiotics and it went within 3 days xxx


----------

